# 70-200mm f/4L IS USM for $629 at RitzCamera -mistake or fake?



## cheeseheadsaint (May 6, 2013)

Likeacoupon.com on facebook posted a link to the 70-200mm f/4L IS USM for $629 at RitzCamera. I thought at first perhaps the link was rigged so I googled RitzCamera and saw that, still, the f/4L IS is even cheaper than their 4L non is listed! I've been to RitzCamera brick and mortar stores but still this seems fishy.

Thoughts?
http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/541161824.htm


----------



## chilakamarthi (May 6, 2013)

I am not sure but ordered one few min back...


----------



## myone (May 6, 2013)

Saw it and did the same thing. Went to Ritz camera website and saw it listed at $629. Ordered 1.
Hope this is a real deal. If not, do they have the obligations to honor even if its their mistake?


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 6, 2013)

Amazon.it (italian branch of Amazon.com) sold a few dozens of 70-200 F/4 IS L for about 600 euros a couple of years ago. 
Of course the offer didn't last long.

Too bad I had already bough mine at >50% more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

myone said:


> Hope this is a real deal. If not, do they have the obligations to honor even if its their mistake?



I expect they'll cancel these orders. From their ToU:

[quote author=Ritz Camera]
*Typographical Errors*
In the event a product is listed at an incorrect price or with incorrect information due to typographical error or error in pricing, quantities available or product information received from our suppliers, either on a Ritz Interactive website, an affiliates website or a partner’s website, C&A Marketing Inc. shall have the right to refuse or cancel any orders, including auctions, placed for product listed at the incorrect price or out-of-stock. C&A Marketing Inc. shall have the right to refuse or cancel any such orders whether or not the order has been confirmed and your credit card charged. If your credit card has already been charged for the purchase and your order is canceled, C&A Marketing Inc. shall immediately issue a credit to your credit card account in the amount of the charge.
[/quote]


----------



## preppyak (May 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I expect they'll cancel these orders. From their ToU:


Agreed...but, I placed an order anyway in the hopes they actually meant the IS version and not the non-IS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

They're now showing out of stock - they'll have plenty of time to correct their mistake...


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 6, 2013)

The Ritz Camera many of us knew for brick & mortar stores does not exist any longer.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-10/ritz-camera-liquidation-approved-after-second-bankruptcy.html

Not sure if OP's web listing is part of liquidation or someone has taken over their domain.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

old-pr-pix said:


> The Ritz Camera many of us knew for brick & mortar stores does not exist any longer.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-10/ritz-camera-liquidation-approved-after-second-bankruptcy.html
> 
> Not sure if OP's web listing is part of liquidation or someone has taken over their domain.



http://finance.yahoo.com/news/c-marketing-opens-eighteen-ritz-190800379.html


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2013)

Probably found their error - price is now $1149


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

Back 'in stock' now, too. 

Did anyone who placed an order receive an email confirmation with order number?


----------



## skfla (May 6, 2013)

*Canon 70-200mm f/4 L-Series IS USM Telephoto Zoom Lens $611.09 shipped at Ritz..*

Was anyone able to pick up one of these?


----------



## skfla (May 6, 2013)

I couldn't bring myself to order one, under the just "to good to be true..." theory. Although I do hope some of the orders are honored (give that Ritz is trying to restablish their name/market), I will definitely kick myself for not being brave enough to give up my credit info.


----------



## bholliman (May 6, 2013)

skfla said:


> I couldn't bring myself to order one, under the just "to good to be true..." theory. Although I do hope some of the orders are honored (give that Ritz is trying to restablish their name/market), I will definitely kick myself for not being brave enough to give up my credit info.



I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger either. It will be interesting to see if anybody was able to buy one for $629.


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2013)

bholliman said:


> skfla said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't bring myself to order one, under the just "to good to be true..." theory. Although I do hope some of the orders are honored (give that Ritz is trying to restablish their name/market), I will definitely kick myself for not being brave enough to give up my credit info.
> ...



Here too. I thought of buy a lens and flipping on Cragis list or ebay for a quick profit


----------



## Marsu42 (May 6, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger either. It will be interesting to see if anybody was able to buy one for $629.



In Germany, there was a recent ruling that obviously mistaken offers are void (like a 5d3 for €3 and not for €3000) no matter if you got an automated confirmation or not. What about the US, if I order from there is the price valid in any case?


----------



## wamsankas (May 6, 2013)

I had purchased one and a place was held on my credit card but it seems that has now disappeared.. i assume they cancelled all orders.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

wamsankas said:


> I had purchased one and a place was held on my credit card but it seems that has now disappeared.. i assume they cancelled all orders.



As expected. I would guess the online orders depleted their electronic stock, then a human reviewed it and discovered the price error, canceled the existing orders, and they again had stock.


----------



## viggen61 (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm...

Seems they tried to charge my CC the $650 something ($611.09 + 7% tax) earlier today.

My CC co flagged it, and that prevented me from using that card got some car repairs...

They called me, I said it would be OK, and they reactivated my card.

But still no e-mail confirmation, 8+ hours after placing the order...


----------



## stilscream (May 6, 2013)

I remember a story many years ago about a rare baseball card someone had bought. Supposed to be $500 and it was sold for $5.00. The courts ruled in favor of the business whose employee didn't know any better. The customer knew what he was buying and what the value is and was forced to return it.


----------



## viggen61 (May 6, 2013)

Just called their CS line... Seems it was a "glitch", and the order will not be fulfilled. 

Cancellation notices are supposed to be going out...

Considering my CC co flagged this, I wonder how many "glitches" Ritz has had lately?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

As the saying goes, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is...


----------



## preppyak (May 7, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> But still no e-mail confirmation, 8+ hours after placing the order...


Had the same thing happen, though I confirmed mine wasnt fraud via email. Finally got my cancellation email last night, which I expected. Oh well


----------

